# Cheap arc welder used by novice



## Alcap (Jul 10, 2021)

I have been welding for a long time on a very limited bases . At work and home there with a Hobart Handler 175 and HF 120v flux core . I picked up a 240v inverter welder from Banggood because I couldn’t believe something under $50 would be any good . It’s small , smaller then a lunchbox lol . I tested it a few times just laying some beads but figured I would try it on my parting blade holder I was making . 3/4” with 5/8” for mounting in the 4way tool holder . The only rods I have are ones cast away from work, old rusty ones lol . I used 1/8” 7018 , I thought with my limited experience it worked very well     https://usa.banggood.com/MiniGB-ZX7...k-Welder-220V-p-1497117.html?cur_warehouse=CN.   I see the prices have gone up but still under $80


----------



## jwmay (Jul 10, 2021)

Great! Be sure and update us long term.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 10, 2021)

My only concern is be careful, the output is at line potential (I think) so you could get a bad shock
I believe they don't use a step down transformer hence the need to be extra cautious when using it
Good welds tho
-Mark


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 10, 2021)

Those welds don't look half bad, especially since 7018 is on of the rods that is subject to degradation of the flux coating due to moisture absorption. Evaluations by others of similar machines suggest that the claimed 200 amps is more like 125. Still, it's hard to beat a machine you can carry easily with one hand and actually weld with for under $100.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2021)

The modern welders that I have seen use inverter technology. The mains a.c. is rectified to d.c. which powers a high frequency inverter and transformer.  The high frequency means less core weight and less copper weight for lower cost and product weight.  I would be very surprised if the output was not isolated from the mains.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 10, 2021)

Try some 6013 rod. My Trindle struggles with 7018, but 6013 welds like a dream.
That a good start though!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice score @Alcap !

i purchased a very inexpensive DC tig/stick welder from HF (<$100) a few moons ago
i purchased it due to necessity, only to lay a 6" butt weld on some 10ga 304 with some 1/8" E309L
the welder performed ok, it has a low duty cycle as a negative attribute-
but, really what do you want for a welder that is the size of a loaf of bread 

i was able to scratch start with the air cooled tig torch and weld 18ga 304 without issues, so i kept the lil welder i had intentions of throwing out after its job was done.
some inverter welder don't run E6010 very well , 
instead i ran some E6011 to great effect just for goofs, it has a very smooth arc even with spattery rod
the welder is interesting in the aspect that you short circuit the electrode, be it tig or smaw, then lift up to start the arc that has a timed delay for ignition.
i was a little put off by that feature, as i'm ready to weld as soon as i make contact- this is a forced delay on the lil hf welder

i hope you have lotsa fun times stickin' metal together!!!


----------



## General Zod (Jul 16, 2021)

Yup, tell me about it.  I bought one for $65 on Amazon, and on 240V input, it puts out ~115A and does pretty good with 1/8" 7018s!


----------



## Alcap (Jul 16, 2021)

I think it’s good when members post on entry equipment like this welders and such . Referring to this ,,members who are very skilled and do lots of welding might not even suggest this and scare off someone who might want to try their hand at welding . Myself when I’m making a purchase I try to figure out how much I’ll use it vs cost .  I believe that’s how many of us start , my first lathe was is a Chinese bench lathe , then a Clausing 5913 because I wanted to upgrade . If I find I use this little welder enough and it warrants me to purchase a better I will . I think most hobbyist tend to do this .


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 16, 2021)

Here's one for less than $30 US (it actually looks nicer than the one above).  It's probably in that "caveat emptor" category.


----------



## General Zod (Jul 16, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> (it actually looks nicer than the one above).


 That is up for debate.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2021)

Look carefully- the welder itself is 52$;   the 24$ is for the cable set only, and a cheesy set of gloves
-M


----------



## General Zod (Jul 18, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Look carefully- the welder itself is 52$;   the 24$ is for the cable set only, and a cheesy set of gloves
> -M


 Yup, good catch.  A lot of people got ripped off like that.  Banggood sent them the leads and gloves since that is what they purchased, but it was quite deceiving how it is presented.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 18, 2021)

Yep, I've made a number of purchases on Aliexpress so I've learned to scrutinize the ads before buying
-M


----------

